# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Florituras

## chiripicajoso

he buscado en el buscador y no encontre algo parecido a lo que pido. aqui expongo:

es normal que no se revelen juegos en el foro abierto que hay mucho curioso y muchos aburridos y no es plan de arruinar trabajos. Pero, las florituras si que se podrian explicar. Me explico: xD

las florituras sirven para crear una estética y una imagen de habilidad puede ser. Yo propongo (si no estais de acuerdo, fomentar las razones) en que podamos hacer unos muchos hilos con explicaciones detalladas de florituras ya que sirven para divertir no para asombrar....por esa regla se podría decir que no es MAGIA auentica porque se basa en la habilidad que cualquier habilidosisima (piedrahita  :Smile1:  ) persona pueda hacer si busca. Creo que no se hace mal a nadie al describir florituras para poder realizarla cualquier persona.

Que me decis?

----------


## Rafa Salas

mmm la verdad no lo sé... hay ciertas florituras que si son magia

saludos

----------


## Pulgas

Vamos a ver si conseguimos pensar con un poco de sentido común:
Si no están consideradas como una "herramienta" mágica ¿Qué hacemos explicándolas en un foro de magia? Y si lo son ¿Qué hacemos explicándolas en un foro de magia? 
En la zona secreta se podría hablar del tema, pero aquí, en la zona abierta, no lo veo ni de casualidad.

----------


## Oriol.Somnia

Además, no seria lo mismo hablar de una floritura de la que existe un tutorial gratuito consentido por el creador, que una que solo se puede conseguir mediante la compra del dvd.
Por poner un ejemplo, ahora sale el 1r dvd de Andrei, no creo que le hiciera mucha gracia que la gente empezara a explicar libre y detalladamente como se hacen las florituras que enseña en el.

Saludos!

----------


## magobernal

yo creo que si algien tiene un problema con una flritura, lo puede preguntar y ya esta.
Porcierto, me has dado una idea, podriamos hacer un hilo en el cual subiriamos videos de florituras para hacer un concurso

----------


## Ritxi

¿¿¿Un concurso de Florituras :Confused: 

Uff!  :O15: 

No lo veo viable de ninguna de las maneras

----------


## magobernal

ya me lo imaginaba
era solo un aporte, nada mas

----------


## chiripicajoso

no había pensado en lo de los libros y el autor..... quizas, si no fuera por ello, como dice pulgas, en el area secreta podria salir bien....

----------


## Mago Lawrence

A mi me gustas mucho las florituras pero al esto ser un foro de magia nose...
Me gustan mucho pero no las considero magia, y cuando hago magia pues me gusta mas parecer patosillo que impacta mas el efecto..
lo que me has dado una idea, podriamos hacer un blog de esos gratuitos y colgar alli las florituras, ya fuera tipo concurso o exposicion o algo asi, y poner el link en algun lugar del foro y a quien le interese pues que ya se lo mirara desde alli ¿que os parece la idea?

----------


## Pulgas

¿Y qué diferencia habría entre colgarlo fuera del foro, pero con acceso desde el foro o hacerlo directamente en el foro?
No te pillo, majete.  :Wink1:

----------


## Mago Lawrence

no se, y ano formaria parte del foro
y sino pues hacerlo aparte sin poner el link en el foro entre toda la gente a la que le interesara (a mi me interesaria)
sin que tenga nada que ver con el foro
¿te gusta mas esta pulgas?

----------


## Pulgas

Lo que no termino de entender es por qué no quieres hacerlo en el foro.
Y, para el caso de hacerlo fuera... ¿Quién lo haría? ¿Quién lo mantendría? ¿Quién lo coordinaría?... Aunque, si está fuera del foro, son cuestiones que a mí me dan igual. Pero plantéatelo si lo propones

----------


## Mago Lawrence

me estas volviendo loco pulgas jaja
antes creia que lo que querias era no hacerlo dentro del foro y ahora que digo que lo hagamos fuera me dices esto.. que lio jaja
tanto si lo hiciesemos fuera como dentro yo me presto voluntario para lo que sea. se podria comentar por el foro (en este mismo hilo para no abrir otro nuevo) y los que nos apuntaramos a hacerlo ya hablariamos de como hacerlo.

----------


## Pulgas

Me autocito



> Vamos a ver si conseguimos pensar con un poco de sentido común:
> Si no están consideradas como una "herramienta" mágica ¿Qué hacemos explicándolas en un foro de magia? Y si lo son ¿Qué hacemos explicándolas en un foro de magia? 
> En la zona secreta se podría hablar del tema, pero aquí, en la zona abierta, no lo veo ni de casualidad.


Y me explico:
El planteamiento de chiripicajoso es, que como no son magia, podemos explicarlas (si fuesen magia no podríamos).
Mi planteamiento es: forman parte de la magia (los principales libros de cartomagia le dedican sus capítulos). Las normas del foro prohíben desvelar técnicas, luego el planteamiento de hacerlo en área abierta no me gusta. No me gusta nada de nada, ni aquí ni en un blog aparte (y menos amparado por el foro). De hacerse tendría que estar en la zona secreta.

A los que no lo consideran magia, pero lo quieren tratar dentro del foro, les pregunto qué sentido tiene que trabajemos en un foro de magia algo que no es magia. Si no es magia no tiene cabida en el foro y no entiendo porqué se quiere implicar al foro en ello.

De todas maneras estoy algo torpe: no he comido todavía y me expreso fatal. Espero que ahora se me entienda mejor.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

Ahora te he entendido a la perfeccion (creo) 
pero a lo que yo me referia con lo del blog era un blog donde poner videos de florituras pero sin revelar/explicar como se hacen, solo videos de gente haciendo las florituras, en ningun momento se me ha pasado por la cabeza hacer un blog a lo que fuera revelando cosas, creo que no se ha entendido lo que queria decir. probablemente lo tuyo e entienda perfectamente pulgas pero yo hoy estoy medio dormido y no pillo nada...  :117:

----------


## Oriol.Somnia

> Ahora te he entendido a la perfeccion (creo) 
> pero a lo que yo me referia con lo del blog era un blog donde poner videos de florituras pero sin revelar/explicar como se hacen, solo videos de gente haciendo las florituras, en ningun momento se me ha pasado por la cabeza hacer un blog a lo que fuera revelando cosas, creo que no se ha entendido lo que queria decir. probablemente lo tuyo e entienda perfectamente pulgas pero yo hoy estoy medio dormido y no pillo nada...


A mi me encantan las florituras, pero creo que no deberiamos tratarlo en el foro, quiza si algunos cortes sencillos, abanicos y tal, porque se podrian incluir dentro de una rutina magica. Pero no me veo yo en mitad por ejemplo de un agua y aceite haciendo una floritura de 7 paquetes (exagerando un poquito).

Sobre lo del blog, thecuso miembro de este foro, tiene un videoblog con cosas bastante interesantes (en inglés, eso si).

Si te refieres a montar un blog sobre florituras en castellano, con informacion interesante y videos, me apunto de cabezas, de hecho, es una idea a la que le doy vueltas de hace tiempo.

Saludos!

----------


## Ezequiel Ilusionista

aver., las florituras son solo eso, florituras, 
se las puede considerar como una herramienta a fin de la magia, igual que los artes afines, como por ejemplo las sombras chinescas, o los malabares en manipulacion, no suma punto, no es magia, pero le da un toque mas.

Hay florituas que en su vida interior traen algun control o tecnica cartomagica,
Tam bien hay una tendencia magica, como por ejemplo generacion X de Tudor Brian, que son efectos visules y magicos.

Entonces mi opinion es, que las florituras no son 100&#37; magia, pero tan poco son cosas fuera del arte magico.

independientemente al tema, te puede gustar o no, yo prefiero evitar las cosas que confunden al publico.

Pero no creo que tenga la fuerza o el peso para general un movimiento unico de florituras.

abrazo
ezequiel.

----------


## Mago Lawrence

> Si te refieres a montar un blog sobre florituras en castellano, con informacion interesante y videos, me apunto de cabezas, de hecho, es una idea a la que le doy vueltas de hace tiempo.
>  Saludos!


a eso es a lo que me refiero, a hacer un blog con videos de gente haciendo florituras,y para informacion pues poner elnombre y donde se puede comprar los libros, DVD... de donde se pueda aprender a hacerlas.

----------


## Ritxi

Pues yo no sé por que os gustan tanto las florituras  :Confused: 

Normalmente, solo suelo hacer las que tienen alguna utilidad, p.e. control en abanico

----------


## Mago Lawrence

a mi me gustan porque mola hacer cosas raras con las cartas, jaja
y tambien que al hacerlas mejoro la habilidad con las manos

----------


## Oriol.Somnia

> Pues yo no sé por que os gustan tanto las florituras 
> 
> Normalmente, solo suelo hacer las que tienen alguna utilidad, p.e. control en abanico


Yo tampoco lo sé Ritxi  :302: , no va, ahora enserio, a mi me gustan porque visualmente las encuentro bonitas, y también vas cogiendo más agilidad con los dedos y eso ayuda también a la magia.

----------


## Iban

¡Ritxi, antiguo!

----------


## Ritxi

Es que yo las uso en su justa medida  :001 302:

----------

